# Cabela's Clearance of Women's Stuff



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I got an email today from Cabela's, they're having a women's inventory clearance until Sept. 24. If you spend $150 minimum, they've got a flat $4.95 shipping fee when you use the code 98CELEBRATE. 
I haven't gone to their website yet to see if there's anything I can't live without...but I thought I'd pass the word.
Happy Shopping. 

Shortcut to women's sale stuff 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/home/doorway-home.jsp?vendor=womenssummersale061608.jsp&cmCat=email&cm_cat=3682&cm_ven=email-nl&cm_pla=HA-0100&cm_ite=womenssummersale061608.jsp&eid=5600495&cmp=I080910A&seg=HG2&cnt=3682&ctb=sale061608


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Autum...

May have to take a look, don't really need anything...BUT does not hurt to add to what we have....


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh man, I SO want the 4-in-1 wader jacket, but I just can't spend that right now. And I'm not quite sure I _need_ the jacket. But I sure want it! :cwm27:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I can't find the wader jacket on sale! I really want one too!!!!


----------

